
Antivirus sites may be helping spread the malware ransomware (WannaCry) attack - MilnerRoute
https://lauren.vortex.com/2017/05/13/warning-antivirus-sites-may-be-helping-to-spread-the-current-global-malware-ransomware-wannacry-attack
======
quickben
The article doesn't say which ones.

